# Transport help needed/ Dog on ice rescue?



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

This is from the same rescue that had the Pyr stuck on the river last weekend, can anyone help transport?
**** Please Crosspost*** 





Indy Great Pyrenees Rescue Transport 

2/07 & 2/08 

3 Great Pyrenees adults, 1 male & 2 females 

And 9 week old male Great Pyr pup 

going from Indianapolis , IN 

to Winterport, ME, Benton, PA & Nanuet, NY 



This transport is for Indy Great Pyrenees Rescue Inc. in Indianapolis , IN. IGPR is transporting a puppy to his forever home in Nanuet, NY, MacBeth, a female LGD to her forever home in Benton, PA and a pair of LGDS, Clifford & Jack to their forever home in Maine. This is two day transport with overnight accommodations needed in the Erie , PA area. The pup will need to overnight in a home, the adult pyrs will be fine with a secured outdoor area with shelter. 



If you are able to help, please respond and let me know which leg you are interested in doing and provide your cell phone or vehicle information. Please send your response to [email protected]. Also, please indicate a meeting spot if you have a preference. 



Thanks for your consideration! 



Jane Rose 

Indy Great Pyrenees Rescue 

Transportation Coordinator 

317-440-6139 cell 



***The transport will be monitored *** 



Passenger: MacBeth (Jack Bower’s Littermate) 

Breed: Great Pyrenees 

Age: 2 years 

Sex: F 

Neutered/Spayed? Yes 

Size/weight: 85# 

UTD on shots, including rabies? Yes 

Overall health? good 

Housebroken? yes 

Does it get along with other animals? yes 

Does it get along with children? yes 

Does it get along with Men? / Women? yes
Any behavior problems? None 

Is a crate optional or mandatory? Optional 

If so, is one provided and what size is it Items traveling with: vaccine records & adoption papers, food, leash, collar 



MacBeth’s Location: Indianapolis, IN 

MacBeth’s Destination: Benton, PA 

Home visit completed 



Passenger: Clifford 

Breed: Great Pyrenees 

Age: 2 years old 

Sex: F (yes, she is a female) 

Neutered/Spayed? Yes 

Size/weight: 85# 

UTD on shots, including rabies? Yes 

Overall health? good 

Housebroken? yes 

Does it get along with other animals? yes 

Does it get along with children? yes 

Does it get along with Men? / Women? yes
Any behavior problems? None 

Is a crate optional or mandatory? optional 

If so, is one provided and what size is it Items traveling with: vaccine records & adoption papers, food, leash, collar 



Clifford’s location: Indianapolis, IN 

Clifford’s Destination: Winterport, ME 

Home visit completed 



Passenger: Jack Bower (MacBeth’s Littermate) 

Breed: Great Pyrenees 

Age: 2 years old 

Sex: M 

Neutered/Spayed? Yes 

Size/weight: 100# 

UTD on shots, including rabies? Yes 

Overall health? good 

Housebroken? yes 

Does it get along with other animals? yes 

Does it get along with children? yes 

Does it get along with Men? / Women? yes
Any behavior problems? None 

Is a crate optional or mandatory? optional 

If so, is one provided and what size is it Items traveling with: vaccine records & adoption papers, food, leash, collar 



Jack Bower’s location: Indianapolis, IN 

Jack Bower’s Destination: Winterport, ME 

Home visit completed 





Passenger: Puppy 

Breed: Great Pyrenees 

Age: 9 weeks 

Sex: M 

Neutered/Spayed? Yes 

Size/weight: 25# 

UTD on shots, including rabies? Yes, too young for rabies 

Overall health? good 

Housebroken? no 

Does it get along with other animals? yes 

Does it get along with children? yes 

Does it get along with Men? / Women? yes
Any behavior problems? no 

Is a crate optional or mandatory? optional 

If so, is one provided and what size is it Items traveling with: papers, food leash, collar 



Puppy’s Location: Indianapolis, IN 

Puppy’s Destination: Nanuet, NY 

Home Visit Completed 





Saturday, Feb. 7th 



Leg 1) Indianapolis , IN To Richmond , IN 

Approx. 74 Miles 1 hour 15 minutes 

Leave Time 9:00 AM 

Arrive Time 10:15 AM 

***Needed*** 



Leg 2) Richmond, IN to Springfield, OH 

Approx. 60 miles, 1 hour 

Leave time: 10:30 AM 

Arrive time: 11:30 AM 

***Needed*** 



Leg 3) Springfield, OH to Columbus, OH 

Approx. 45 miles, Approx 50 miles 

Leave time: 11:45 AM 

Arrive time: 12:35 PM 

***Needed*** 





Leg 4) Columbus, OH To Mansfield, OH 

Approx. 66 miles: 1 hour 10 min 

Leave Time 12:50 PM 

Arrive Time 2:00 PM 

***Needed*** 





Leg 5) Mansfield, OH to Strongsville, OH 

Approx 64 miles 1 hour 10 minutes 

Leave Time 2:15 PM 

Arrive Time 3:25 PM 

***Needed*** 





Leg 6) Strongsville, OH To Ashtabula, OH 

Approx 80 miles, 1 hour, 30 minutes 

Leave Time 3:40 PM 

Arrive time 5:10 PM 

***Needed*** 







Leg 7) Ashtabula, OH to Erie, PA 

Approx 50 miles , 1 hour 

Leave time 5:25 PM 

Arrive Time 6:25 PM 

***Needed*** 



Overnight in Erie 

Needed for Puppy: 

Needed for Adults: 





Sunday, Feb. 8th 



Leg 8) Erie,PA To Fredonia, NY 

Approx. 52 Miles 57 min. 

Leave Time 9:00 AM 

Arrive Time 10:00 AM 

***Needed*** 





Leg 9) Fredonia, NY – Buffalo, NY 

Approx 50 miles 53 min 

Leave Time 10:15 AM 

Arrive Time 11:15 AM 

*** Needed*** 





Leg 10) Buffalo, NY To Rochester, NY 

Approx. 76 miles 1 hour 15 min 

Leave Time 11:30 AM 

Arrive Time 12:45 PM 

*** Needed*** 



Leg 11) Rochester, NY to Syracuse, NY 

Approx 88 miles, 1 hour 30 minutes 

Leave time: 1:00 PM 

Arrive time: 2:30 PM 

*** Needed*** 



Leg 11A) MacBeth needs a ride south 

Syracuse, NY to Binghamton, NY 

Approx 74 miles, 1 hour 15 minutes 

Leave time 2:45 PM 

Arrive time: 4:00 PM 

*** Needed*** 



Leg 11B) MacBeth meets her family! 

Binghamton, NY to Benton, PA 

Approx: 106 miles, 2 hours 

Leave time: 4:15 PM 

Arrive time: 6:15 PM 

**** Filled by adopters**** 





Leg 12) Clifford, Jack & Puppy continue on 

Syracuse, NY to Herkimer, NY 

Approx 67 miles, 1 hour 10 minutes 

Leave Time: 2:45 PM 

Arrive Time: 3:55 PM 

*** Needed*** 



Leg 13) Herkimer, NY to Albany, NY 

Approx 80 mile, 1 hour 20 minutes 

Leave time: 4:10 PM 

Arrive time: 5:30 PM 

*** Needed*** 



Leg 14A) Puppy meets his new family! 

Albany, NY to Nanuet, NY 

Approx 124 miles, 2 hours 10 minutes 

Leave time: 5:45 PM 

Arrive time: 7:55 PM 

*** Filled by adopters*** 



Why Rescue?
"If you consider that we cannot save them all, and what difference does one make, you ought to know the joy of the one who is saved."
-Jim Willis


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The transport is well south of me but having been involved in a couple if one ever goes through my neck of the woods in the future I would jump at the chance to help out. I know we have some member in southern Maine and Mid Maine who helped with both Leah's and Caue's transport through the state.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, it will take a big vehicle to transport that much dog! Wish I could help, but again, I'm on the wrong coast.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi:

I'm sending this to Joanne, Deeogee, she is in Indy.

Oakley's Dad and Jackson's Mom: Thank for responding.


----------

